# How do you like your eggs?



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Got the days tasks done and had a couple hours for some river therapy. Wasn't red hot but the fish were taking eggs and decent action was to be had.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I went back for a couple hours today. Perfect weather and the action was even better.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

nice!
Where at?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Those look like chunky L.P. bows. Nice work! It's fun catching fish when they're keyed in on the eggs.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> nice!
> Where at?


Yes, it was on the LoPro. The bows are especially fat this fall.


----------

